# Checking pulse



## Elysia M (Apr 5, 2016)

what is an easy way to calculate pulse rate in 10 seconds. Calculating to 1 minute?


----------



## COmedic17 (Apr 5, 2016)

Well there's 60 seconds in a minute... 6x10=60....


But I would take a pulse a little longer then 10 seconds if you want a more accurate reading.


----------



## Elysia M (Apr 5, 2016)

I get that. When I was doing trauma scenarios in class yesterday, the teacher was telling everyone to calculate by 4. I paid no attention to that until now. Thought he was doing it a different way. We have to check till 10 seconds for our scenarios.


----------



## STXmedic (Apr 5, 2016)

15 seconds by 4.


----------



## Qulevrius (Apr 5, 2016)

Elysia M said:


> I get that. When I was doing trauma scenarios in class yesterday, the teacher was telling everyone to calculate by 4. I paid no attention to that until now. Thought he was doing it a different way. We have to check till 10 seconds for our scenarios.



You check for no longer than 10 sec on a pulseless, apneic pt (trauma or CPR scenario). You check 4x15 on a live one. The difference between the two is that you palpate for presence of pulse in the former,  and you measure the heart rate in the latter.


----------



## Elysia M (Apr 5, 2016)

Thank you!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## planetmike (Apr 5, 2016)

Actually, there are several iPhone apps. Look for Pulse-o-matic on iOS.


----------



## redundantbassist (Apr 5, 2016)

When you need a phone to multiply by 4...


----------



## Inspir (Apr 5, 2016)

I count to 1 second and then multiply by 60. Works like a charm.


----------



## Chewy20 (Apr 5, 2016)

Me no likely math. 6 seconds X 10.


----------



## Chewy20 (Apr 5, 2016)

Inspir said:


> I count to 1 second and then multiply by 60. Works like a charm.



"There seems to be a trend with your patients pulses."


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 5, 2016)

I just look at the LifePak 15....


----------



## SeeNoMore (Apr 5, 2016)

60 + 16+ 120/80. Living that slacking life


----------



## STXmedic (Apr 5, 2016)

Chewy20 said:


> Me no likely math. 6 seconds X 10.


We would do that in college to time recoveries during track workouts


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 6, 2016)

If I have to give a specific number, 15x4. If I am just getting a general idea then I palp and decide too slow/fast or normal.


----------



## Akulahawk (Apr 6, 2016)

For a quick check of too fast / too slow, I'll do a 6 second check and multiply by 10. Otherwise it's a 15 second check (double that and double again) for a 1 min rate. If something's not quite right, then I'm going to do a full minute and I'm going to be paying a LOT of attention to regularity...


----------



## chaz90 (Apr 6, 2016)

If I actually count a rate 15 seconds x 4.

That's a big "if" though as I very rarely actually count a rate. Manually palpating a pulse is checking for presence, strength, regularity, and a general feel for fast/slow/normal. The actual rate is going to be displayed on the monitor the EMT is attaching to the patient as I introduce myself.


----------



## johnrsemt (Apr 6, 2016)

first minute with the patient I always take a quick (5 second pulse) to check it (fast, slow, regular, irregular), also get skin temp and feeling (diaphoretic, dry, cool, warm, hot):  I don't care about rate at this point.

When I am checking for rate I do it for 15 to 30 seconds depending on how slow:  then multiply by 4 or 2 depending how long I checked it


----------



## ERDoc (Apr 6, 2016)

Chewy20 said:


> "There seems to be a trend with your patients pulses."



Sort of like every ER pt having a resp rate of 18 or 20.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Apr 7, 2016)

ERDoc said:


> Sort of like every ER pt having a resp rate of 18 or 20.


I go 16 most of the time... 18-20 if they're a little excited (but normal). I'll add ETCO2 cannula if it actually seems to be fast/slow.


----------



## Chewy20 (Apr 7, 2016)

I think any more than 6 seconds becomes long and awkward. You can get a reliable count with 6 seconds, monitor will confirm it.


----------



## RedAirplane (Apr 11, 2016)

Chewy20 said:


> I think any more than 6 seconds becomes long and awkward. You can get a reliable count with 6 seconds, monitor will confirm it.



The tough one is RR. For pulse, you can just have your partner shake hands with the pt after you and not let go for a minute while you talk as if this isn't weird. Getting a good RR without making the pt alter her breathing is tough.


----------



## Chewy20 (Apr 11, 2016)

RedAirplane said:


> The tough one is RR. For pulse, you can just have your partner shake hands with the pt after you and not let go for a minute while you talk as if this isn't weird. Getting a good RR without making the pt alter her breathing is tough.



You shake hands weird.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 11, 2016)

Chewy20 said:


> You shake hands weird.


I make it a point to make everything I do as awkward as possible.


----------



## COmedic17 (Apr 11, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> I make it a point to make everything I do as awkward as possible.


We must be related.


----------



## Underoath87 (Apr 14, 2016)

I count the seconds between each breath (just pick any point in the respiratory cycle and count to the next one).
2 seconds = 30 resp/min
3 sec = 20
4 sec = 15
It may not be for everyone, but I'm rarely off by more than 2 breaths per minute.


----------



## RedAirplane (Apr 14, 2016)

Underoath87 said:


> I count the seconds between each breath (just pick any point in the respiratory cycle and count to the next one).
> 2 seconds = 30 resp/min
> 3 sec = 20
> 4 sec = 15
> It may not be for everyone, but I'm rarely off by more than 2 breaths per minute.



I like that.


----------

